# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  حائط صد : محمود الدرديري اوسونو :   من ماذا الخوف ياحاتم؟

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حائط صد
محمود الدرديري اوسونو
 من ماذا الخوف ياحاتم؟

 *فجاءه وبدون سابق إنذار اصبح  المدافع النيجيرى كونلى اودونلامى عباره عن (مقلب كبير) شربه المريخ فى  عُرف بعض وسائل الإعلام الالكترونيه كما تابعنا قبل ايام على صحيفة  (الكوتش) الإلكترونيه 
 *حيث جاء فى احد اخبار هذه الصحيفة الالكترونيه  ان جماهير المريخ تتخوف من ظهور (غاسروكا جديد) بعد إبتعاد المدافع  النيجيرى كونلى عن المباريات الإعدادية الاخيره التى خاضها الاحمر فى  معسكره بتركيا
 *ولم يُكلف القائمين على امر هذه الصحيفة انفسهم (للبحث  والتقصى) عن الاسباب الحقيقية التى منعت المدافع النيجيرى من المشاركه فى  مباريات المريخ الإعدادية الاخيره
 *كذلك الحال مع بعض الجماهير الحمراء  التى (صدقت) الرواية وافتى بعضهم بتواضع المدافع النيجيرى رغم ان جميع من  روجوا وتناقلوا هذا الحديث لم يسبق لهم رؤية كونلى على المستطيل الاخضر
 *كل هذه الضوضاء حدثت بسبب (تكتم) رئيس البعثه الحمراء السيد حاتم  عبدالغفار على خبر مغادرة المدافع النيجيرى للمعسكر من اجل إكمال مراسم  زواجه بعد الإتفاق على هذا الامر مع إدارة المريخ قبل التوقيع الرسمى فى  كشوفات الاحمر
 *ولو خرج رئيس البعثة وقتها بتصريح رسمى شرح من خلاله  ملابسات السماح للنيجيرى بالذهاب لبلاده وإكمال مراسم زواجه لما سمعنا كل  هذه الضجة التى كادت ان تُفقد ثقة الجماهير فى المدافع النيجيرى قبل ان  يلامس ارض القلعة الحمراء
 *نُقدر ونحترم محاولات رئيس البعثة بالإبتعاد  عن كل ما من شأنه ان يشوش على معسكر الفريق الحالى.ولكن عدم الإعلان عن  سفر المدافع النيجيرى لبلاده كاد ان ياتى بنتائج عكسيه بعد خروج عدد من  الاكاذيب عن مستوى اللاعب عبر وسائل الإعلام كما ذكرت فى بداية حديثى
  *وطالما ان اللاعب قد غادر المعسكر بموافقة وعلم الجهاز الفنى ومجلس  الإدارة فلا يوجد ما (يُعيب) إخراج الخبر للجميع حتى نُغلق باب الإشاعات  تماماً ولا نُعطى الفرصه لخفافيش الظلام من اجل الإصطياد فى الماء العكر
 *وليس بعيداً عن معسكر تركيا وحسب ماوردنا من انباء.فإن المدرب الالمانى  انطونى هاى يقوم بعمل كبير ومميز على المستوى التكتيكى وعلى مستوى علاقته  مع اللاعبين
 *كما ان مدرب اللياقة التركى كمال هيلات يقوم هو الاخر  بعمل مميز وكبير ظهرت نتائجه من خلال اللياقة البدنية الجيدة التى ظهر بها  اللاعبين خلال المباريات الودية التى خاضها الفريق فى معسكر تركيا
  *تبقى فقط ان يترك الجميع (الثرثره) ويعملوا على تهيئة الاجواء للجهاز  الفنى واللاعبين من اجل ظهور الفريق بصورة مميزه خلال الموسم القادم
  *وطالما ان مجلس الإدارة والجماهير قد وضعوا كامل الثقة فى الجهاز الفنى  الجديد.يجب على الجميع ان يتركوا الإنتقاد جانباً فى الوقت الحالى ويتركوا  المدرب يعمل ومن ثم تتم محاسبته فى نهاية الموسم
 *بالله عليكم ماذا  إستفدنا من (الإنتقادات المستمره) للاجهزه الفنية طيلة السنين  الماضية؟وماذا حصدنا ومجالس الإدارات تُبدل الاجهزه الفنيه كما يبدل احدهم  ملابسه كل يوم؟
 *ماذا يُضيرنا لو (اغلقنا افواهنا) لمره واحده فقط وتركنا التنظير الاعوج الذى اورد المريخ مورد الهلاك ومازال يفعل
 *استغرب حقيقة عندما ينبرى احدهم لإنتقاد مدربين حملوا شهادات تدريبية على  اعلى مستوى وخاضوا تجارب مميزه اصبحت خير زاد لهم فى مسيرتهم التدريبيه
 *وطالما اننا نمتلك منظراتيه فى قامة (مدربين) لماذا نخسر الاف الدولارات  من اجل التعاقد مع اجهزه فنيه اجنبيه؟ ولماذا لانجرب يوماً من الايام إسناد  مهمة التدريب لهؤلاء اللذين لايعجبهم العجب ولا الصيام فى رجب
 *شخصياً  لن استغرب إذا ما اصبح هاى غداً عباره عن (ممرن) او مدرب كرة طائرة او  غيرها من الصفات التى ساهمت بصورة كبيره فى  (تطفيش) عدد كبير من المدربين
 *والاسواء من كل ذلك ان هنالك عدد كبير من جماهير المريخ تمتلك (نفسيات  هشه) ويُمكن ان تفتى بفشل المدرب بسبب إنتقاد عابر جاء من شخصيات لم تركل  كرة القدم فى يوم من الايام
 *عموماً اتمنى من كل قلبى ان نترك (الخبز  لخبازه) ونبتعد قدر الإمكان عن التنظير الاعمى او الحديث عن طُرق اللعب  التى يجب ان يتبعها المدرب فى الموسم الجديد
 *وطالما اننا إرتضينا  بتسليم زمام الامور الفنيه للمدرب الالمانى يجب علينا ان ندعمه ونسانده حتى  اخر ايامه بالقلعه الحمراء.ولا ضير من الإنتقاد بكل تاكيد عندما ياتى  مقنعاً.ولكن الإنتقاد فى الوقت الحالى وقبل ان يبدأ الموسم لن يخرج من باب  التنظير الاعمى
 فى السنتر
 *إنعقد بالامس اول إجتماعات لجنة التسيير  وتم من خلاله تكوين القطاعات المختلفه مع الحديث عن إنعقاد جمعية عمومية  لإجازة التغيير فى النظام الاساسى وهو موضوع سنعود له بالتفصيل باذن الله  تعالى
 *مايهمنا فى هذا التوزيع هو قطاع المراحل السنيه وقطاع الدار بعد  تعيين الكابتن احمد عباس فى قطاع المراحل السنيه وتعيين السيد ضقل فى قطاع  الدار
 *وبالنسبة لقطاع المراحل السنيه سننتظر من الكابتن احمد عباس ان  يبتعد قدر الإمكان عن إختيار الاسماء التى ظلت (محور) الخلافات خلال الحقب  الماضية بقطاع المراحل السنيه
 *كما سننتظر منه ان يعمل على خلق بيئة عمل صالحه (لمستقبل المريخ) وسنكون بالقرب منه دعماً ومسانده باذن الله تعالى
 *كما نتمنى ان يواصل السيد ضقل فى درب السيد حجوج الذى بذل مجهودات كبيره  فى نادى المريخ ونتمنى ان تتواصل اعمال الصيانه والإصلاح فى كل مرافق  النادى
 *مؤسف جداً ان يتعامل بعض اعضاء مجلس المريخ مع (القوالات)  ويُسلموا  بصحتها قبل التاكد منها.وهو عين ماحدث فى قروب مجلس المريخ بكل  اسف
 *حيث قام احد اعضاء المجلس برفع (صورة قديمة) من ايام الإعتصامات  بالنادى واكد ان هنالك من يفترش الارض معتصماً على تمديد عمر مجلس التسيير  وطالب بحسم هذا الفئة معتمداً على (قوالات) وصلته من احد شياطين الانس اراد  من خلالها ان يُثير الفتنه بين مجلس المريخ وجماهير النادى
 *هذ السلوك  القبيح وبدلاً من ان يجد الردع من اعضاء المجلس وجد الدعم والمسانده  ومطالبات حسم هذه الفئة التى لم توجد إلا فى مخيلة (شيطان الانس) الذى ارسل  هذه الصوره لاحد اعضاء المجلس متقمصاً شخصية جبانه لاتستطيع المواجهه  وتكتفى بالسير بين الناس بالفتنه
 اخر الكلام
 خجلنا ليك

*

----------

